# My baby eats her poop! Ugh!!!!



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey all you moms out there, I should have asked this a while ago but do any of your babies or have any of your babies eaten their poop? :huh:Ugh, this is so disgusting. Do they out grow it? Please tell me yes!!!!:w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ewwww, no I've never had that problem but I know other people here have. I think there is something you can get from the vet that you put in either their food or water. I'm sure someone else here will know more about it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but yes Bella was a big poop eater. We tried everything -- the powder from the vet, tablets that PetSmart sells, even tried putting hot sauce on it. None of it worked. What finally did work for us was positive reinforcement. Every time she pooped we made a big deal about it -- praised her, told her what a good girl she was, and gave her a treat. At the beginning we had to be super vigilant to catch her as soon as she pooped. But eventually she would come looking for us for her treat.

The issue we are now working on is Jasmine eating Bella's poop. She doesn't eat her own, only Bellas. Not sure why considering they are eating the same food.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Same here tried everything too. I just have to clean it up as soon as I can. He acts embarrassed when he does it, I use the leave it command when I catch him. It has gotten better since he was a puppy but still a work in progress. The word for this is Coprophagia.


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

Coprophagia (stool eating) could be a medical or behavior problem.
I really like Dr. Karen Becker and found this article on her website,
I hope it can help you, good luck.
Medical Reasons for Coprophagia (Poop Eating)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

4 out of my five eat their poo.. Emily and Amber are the worst about it, Rylee and Bitsy will rarely do it, Sasha never did it thankfully. Tried everything so basically I have to let them out one at a time, watch them and make sure they don't eat it, then go back and clean it up before they get to it again.


----------



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

My Lexi used to do that all the time. My vet told me that with little animals, sometimes they don't fully digest their food before they defecate, so there are still some nutrients left in their poop. In that case, they might eat their poop to try and get the nutrients to their bodies as it passes through a second time. The vet said that it seems pretty gross to us, but it's harmless and relatively common.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Bear does it all the time. He didn't for the first few months we had him and then suddenly he tried it once and i guess liked it.

He goes on a pee pad, so unfortunately if he does it while we are at work we can't clean it up right away, but when i'm with him, i keep a close eye on him/it. I praise him a lot when he ignores his poop and give him treats when he doesn't eat it. I also say "no" when he goes to eat it. He hasn't done it in a while from what I've seen so i think positive reinforcement will help a bit!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh had that problem as a young pup, but only Lexie's. I cleaned up right after them outside, taught and reinforced the "leave it" command, and she eventually grew out of it. Georgie eats her own only, and only inside if she goes on the potty pad or has an accident in the house. No indication outside at all. It looks behavioral to me, trying to get rid of the "evidence" and/or "I don't want that nasty stuff in my x-pen. We now have the "drop it" command pretty much dialed and are working on "leave it"...that goes for leaves, rocks, etc. too!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter caught her maltese eating some cat poo in her yard yesterday. She doesn't have a cat so probably a neighbors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is the opposite...she puts as much distance between her and her poop and other dog's poop as she can. She poops and scoots away from it...LOL*

*And we have three cats, but I use a storage bin as a litter box so she can't reach into it even if she was so inclined, which she isn't thank God.*

*She loves to lick my face and I love it, so if she ate poop I'd have a real problem with it...LOL...:sweatdrop::OMG!:*


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! I guess I'm not alone. We are diligent about picking it up as soon as she does it and we do praise her as well! There are times when we come home here is a poo on her pad so I know she isn't always eating it. My breeder did say that it's normal and that they see the mom do it when she is cleaning the pen when the pups poo. She came to me on the sofa one day with her poo, I didn't know what she had in her mouth, she dropped it on my lap. I couldn't believe it. That same day she did her poo and by the time I went to get toilet paper to pick it up, it was gone. The evidence was on her mouth!!!!! Eeww!!!!!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy used to eat the cat poop in the yard. And yes she has grown out of it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie looks guilty when she does it, so I know she knows! Then it's time for a tooth brushing and face washing, yuck!


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Well its been a while since I posted about Lucy Lu eating her Poop and I think she has out grown it at the tender age of 7 months old. I haven't seen her touch her poop in a very long time and when I come home from work, there are a couple of poops still on her pad. YAY!!!! I will still keep my eye on her just to be sure! Thanks all!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Good news Lucy Lu!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's great news! Georgie is getting better too...mostly because accidents are down though...I'll take it!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

LovemyLucyLu said:


> Wow! I guess I'm not alone. We are diligent about picking it up as soon as she does it and we do praise her as well! There are times when we come home here is a poo on her pad so I know she isn't always eating it. My breeder did say that it's normal and that they see the mom do it when she is cleaning the pen when the pups poo. She came to me on the sofa one day with her poo, I didn't know what she had in her mouth, she dropped it on my lap. I couldn't believe it. That same day she did her poo and by the time I went to get toilet paper to pick it up, it was gone. The evidence was on her mouth!!!!! Eeww!!!!!!!


Hilarious!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I had to watch him and pick it up right away to avoid him eating it. I agree it is gross!! He did eventually stop but just the fact that he ate it if it was left there, was enough to train me to pick it up LOL.


----------



## Cash (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't have trouble with Amos eating his, but he plays in it! Lots of cleaning up to do.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler did this as a puppy. To make matters more gross, I used to have to chase him around the house to get it out of his mouth! I think that's why he won't let me brush his teeth now! It was such an ordeal!!! I tried every bit of advice and even bought the pills that were supposed to help, but they didn't. I, too, was on top of him--once he went, I cleaned it up right away. Eventually it stopped.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oliver kind of did at first but I think maybe his previous owners punished him for pooping in the floor (he was a puppy). He only did it here for maybe a month. He usually didn't really eat it but he would pick it up and hide it. 

Now, if I don't pick it up pretty quick...he will pick it up and throw it, then run and chase it and throw it again. Turds are his favorite toy...lol


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a new puppy momma and suspected my Kylie was doing this because when I came home from work after leaving her home alone for the first time I didnt see any on the pee pad. It freaked me out so I googled it and found it was common. I had no proof she actually did it until the other day. I stepped out the room for a minute when I returned I saw it hanging out the corner of her mouth. I was just so out down. I usually clean it up as soon as she go but after this I left it on her pee pad and put hot sauce on it. She went right to it and started licking it but she definitely left it alone after one good taste. However this wont help if im away and not able to put hot sauce on it. I really hate she has this habbit and would do almost anything to break it. If you have any luck breaking the habit please keep us posted.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Georgie was just "destroying the evidence".


----------

